# Another train derailment in NW IA



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

This happened early this morning about 4 miles from me. Sounds like a river bridge failed from flooding. This river set a record flooding earlier this summer, then broke that record last week.

1468388502


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, crazy......thankfully no one was injured but just how and when do you go about cleaning up that mess....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well it's better then the last one with crude oil.

Just heard sand and bean oil on the news.Didn't sound like any tankers were leaking


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

A member on Antique Caterpillar Machinery Owners Club web site works for a contractor I think in Pa. that does a lot of derailment clean up. He has posted pictures in the last weeks from 2 bridge wash outs. One was in New York I think. A lot of the biggest older flat track Cats with side booms.

Was surprised 4 Cats could lift a locomotive and put it back on the tracks. Lots of big iron mostly on tracks putts it back together.


----------

